

Package manager for the C programming language. - karnei
https://github.com/clibs/clib
Basically the lazy-man&#x27;s copy&#x2F;paste promoting smaller C utilities, also serving as a nice way to discover these sort of libraries
======
J_Darnley
I'm pleased to see c99 and mingw considerations.

~~~
karnei
These guys are very considerate

------
karnei
Yes!

